

RVM and Perlbrew - telemachos
http://ithaca.arpinum.org/2010/06/13/rvm-and-perlbrew.html

======
wayneeseguin
Very well written article on the _why_ of RVM & PerlBrew.

------
sabat
I am a happy RVM user. It's had a few quirks, but the maintainer is quick to
fix things -- mainly before you even have a chance to file a bug. Definitely
worth using even if you're just curious about alternate Ruby implementations
like Rubinius, MacRuby, or IronRuby.

